# Sudden jerk(loss of power) at 5,500 RPM(SR20DE)



## thedave (Feb 2, 2011)

I searched the forum for quite a while and couldn't find anything close to this problem. I don't know much about cars but I'm learning. I have a 1995 Nissan 200SX SE-R with 280k KMs on it. When I accelerate, everything is fine until I hit about 5,500 RPM when suddenly the car jerks as some power is lost. RPMs still climb after the jerk but power is much less after 5,500. The check engine light is NOT on. The car has an aftermarket muffler and air filter. Other than that there are no mods that I know of. The car was a write off at some point in it's life but I haven't looked into how recent it was yet. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Replace spark plugs, air filter and fuel filter. Inspect distributor cap/rotor and ignition wires.


----------



## thedave (Feb 2, 2011)

Update: I took it in to get the problem diagnosed and they said it was the battery connector. The previous owner had a really thin connector piece and it was also quite loose. They also said it's time for a tune up. Thanks for your response.


----------

